# Prospective Employment in BKK



## DariiW (Jun 4, 2014)

Greetings all!

I'm 23 and a young businessman in Scotland. My partner is Thai and originally from BKK.

We want to move to BKK together later this year, but I want to find work there if not handing my business over to my partner to take over.

I am aware that as a farang I am unable to find employment easily, if at all. Doesn't hurt to try and find out though!

Any and all advice would be gratefully received.

Many thanks to you all in advance.

Darryl x


----------



## DariiW (Jun 4, 2014)

Would be great if someone could help with this??


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a thought, but you might get more suggestions if you tell us what you actually do out there in the real world.. 

The description "a 23 y/o young Scotch businessman" doesn't really give a lotta info there. Nor have I seen adverts here wanting that specific skill-set of foreigner either.

I dunno where you read that foreigners can't easily find employment easily. BTW: drop the use of the "F-word" when referring to yourself or other white people as ฝรั่ง, only thaiz use that word. 

How about looking online at say jobsdb or some other recruiting site and seeing what's offered for people to relocate here. That certainly makes more sense than washing up here first and then tryin' to find work. Seems like you're putting the cart before the horse.

I have noticed a disparity in pay, if you're outside the country applying for a job versus if you're already here.

Still good luck, I'd say come here first scope it out. Leave your rose colored glasses back in Scotland, see what it's really like before you up and jump ship thinkin' this place is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Thaistory (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd recommend you secure a job online before you come to Thailand... Have you considered teaching?


----------

